

Free vulnerability scanning for web apps - miles
http://trainofthought.segfault.gr/2010/07/13/get-a-free-vulnerability-scan-for-your-web-application/

======
tshtf
I'd suggest the author of this tool also test against generic installs of
common web applications (and extensions). Trac, Joomla, Redmine, Mediawiki,
Bugzilla, Wordpress, phbBB, etc. He also might get more responses if he asked
others to download the code to test themselves instead.

~~~
zapotek
Well the code is of course available and at the project's page I encourage
people to test it and give me feedback.
<[http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/arachni/>](http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/arachni/>);

However I disagree with your remark. I doubt that many people would put in the
effort of testing a framework that's under development or even make sense of
the debugging messages it'll output or to do a thorough test of all it's
features.

So I figured it'd be better if I did all the work instead and inform the
candidates of any vulnerabilities that Arachni may uncover.

